# Height of drop into pf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is me probably thinking rubbish again. I have been using my E10 now and love it, but this morning I made a shot, and being a lever owner, actually pulled a shot! Then I thought, hang on, I just cleaned the grinder collection tray yesterday and it was covered. I then put the pf back into the holder and realised I had never adjusted the height so that the grinds were more spraying in and some missing, all because the forks were to low. I adjusted them right up and apart from the difference of no mess, the grind looked better in the basket and tasted better.......could be me but it maybe worth checking on your own grinder if you have not already done so, that the gap is not greater than it needs to be


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice latte art!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

!!???


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe it tasted better because it wasn't underdosed?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When grinding coarse, for AP or the like, the fines are the bits that gather most static and cling to the sides of the doser. Looking in a doser of a grinder with bad static after grinding shows a this.

My point being that if we follow the logic that good coffee is a makeup of various sized particles, then allowing these fines to fly away could well affect the taste.

Did you find the shot poured slower?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, the shot poured the same as the earlier ones. I am still experimenting and if I find anything to report back with, I will


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That puts the kibosh on my pocket science


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I was looking at the avatar pic!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mystery solved


----------

